# Vodafone USB question



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I bought a pre paid USB dongle from Vodafone which was 200EGP for 6GB of usage. I got it on 7th October and now want to cancel it. Thing is I can still go online and use it fine, when I go and check the usage it says I have 0MB 0LE balance.... but how can I still be using it?

It doesn't make sence. Is it taking money out of the credit card I used to sign up for it?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

elrasho said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought a pre paid USB dongle from Vodafone which was 200EGP for 6GB of usage. I got it on 7th October and now want to cancel it. Thing is I can still go online and use it fine, when I go and check the usage it says I have 0MB 0LE balance.... but how can I still be using it?
> 
> It doesn't make sence. Is it taking money out of the credit card I used to sign up for it?


I get 6 weeks of credit with my Etisalat, it surprised me but there it is. When you cancel I suspect you'll have to pay up to date. I doubt they're talking it from your credit card, but who knows. Is there not a text message from vodaphone when you login?


----------

